# Honey Varieties



## KudaPucat (16/8/11)

Hi guys,
I've come across some really nice looking recipes for traditional honeys, excepting that they all use honey that can only be found in the US.
My question is this:
1. Have you ever made a traditional (just honey, water, yeast and nutrient) mead?
2. Have you ever blended honey when making a traditional
3. Have you ever made a dry traditional that was so darn good you want to tell everybody about it?
4. What honeys have you had success with?

I've asked this question on mead specific forums, yet hit a brick wall, as there appear to be few if any Aussies who patronise these forums.
Any help is appreciated.

As a staerter, I have prepared a list. I can get the following honeys without too much trouble.
Orange Blossom
Yellow Box
Black Box
Red Box
Grey Box
Redgum
Ironbark
Stringybark
Canola - I think he said it was
Manuka (though I'd go broke using this for mead)
Leatherwood

I have used to success in JAO
Yellow Box
Orange Blossom
Redgum

I once made a traditional leatherwood, it's quite pricey, but good, although it was sweet, which covers a multitude of sins, and so powerful in flavour, that it's only good as a sipper - I'm hoping it will mellow somewhat
I have tried some other traditionals, sweet and dry, oaked and not, but they take so long to age, I haven't actually had the pleasure of seeing how they turned out.
All other traditionals especially the dry ones have had a harshness to them that makes them unpalletable for now. So wait wait wait ;-)


----------



## barls (16/8/11)

KudaPucat said:


> Hi guys,
> I've come across some really nice looking recipes for traditional honeys, excepting that they all use honey that can only be found in the US.
> My question is this:
> 1. Have you ever made a traditional (just honey, water, yeast and nutrient) mead?
> ...


ok have used the following
Orange Blossom
Yellow Box
white Box 
Redgum
Stringybark
clover
strawberry clover
Leatherwood
coolabah
blood wood
iron bark
and a few blends.

i really like the blood wood and strawberry clover but you have to be in the right place at the right time to get them.


----------



## MHB (16/8/11)

Clover and YellowBox have always been my favourites.

Good formost styles of mead and reasonably available.

MHB


----------



## Tyred (16/8/11)

KudaPucat said:


> Hi guys,
> I've come across some really nice looking recipes for traditional honeys, excepting that they all use honey that can only be found in the US.
> My question is this:
> 1. Have you ever made a traditional (just honey, water, yeast and nutrient) mead?
> ...



1. Yes - Macadamia Nut, Golden Honeysuckle, Orange Blossom. This year made Blue Gum, Blood Wood and Iron Bark.

2. Yes - CCO Mead (Cupboard Clean Out) A mix of about 6 types of honey. 

3. Yes, but my wife didn't want me to tell. Macadamia Nut (5 years in bottle), Golden honeysuckle (4 years in bottle) were the standouts. The CCO mead was quite good as well (~1 year in bottle)

4. Macadamia Nut, Golden Honeysuckle and Orange Blossom. Can't say with this years batches although tests (when checking SG) have been favourable.


----------



## KudaPucat (17/8/11)

Thanks heaps guys,
I've never seen what you reckon is good though :-( however I did once visit an almond apiarist... so perhaps, I may try this if I can get up there again soon.
I guess I need to find some more 'out there' apiarists.

I also assume that nobody here intentionally blends to get a better rounded mead. The CCO sounds great, but I'd be interested as to what went in, what the quantities were and what you thought each honey brought to the table.


----------

